# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng hợp ebook Lập Trình PHP và ASP!!! - Full (mediafire) - vuson.tk

## hungvietuc1

Tong hop tat ca cac loai ebook m da suu tẩm:rat nhiu ebook du loai lun[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Trước đây mình đã từng lên mạng để tìm các ebook hay về để đọc!!!
Ai muon tim hieu them thi vao blog minh tai ve nha http://vn.360plus.yahoo.com/vuvanson_bk/
Sau 1 thời gian mình cũng tìm được khá nhìu.Nay mình mún share cùng các bạn!!
Bởi vì khi tìm mình thấy rất khó khăn.Nay mình mún tổng hợp lại để các bạn dễ dàng tìm được ebook mình cần.

Bạn nào yêu thích hãy tải về đọc nhé!!

Link o my blog: http://vn.360plus.yahoo.com/vuvanson_bk/article?mid=1466




- Tự học lập trình PHP với MySQ

Tài liệu này đơn thuần chỉ là giới thiệu về ngôn ngữ PHP và những cấu trúc lệnh có trong ngôn ngữ PHP nhưng chắc chắn nó sẽ là một nền tảng vững chắc, đáng tin cậy để các bạn tiếp tục tìm hiều sâu hơn về PHP.

Cái tên PHP ban đầu được viết tắt bởi cụm từ Personal Home Page, và được phát triển từ năm 1994 bởi Rasmus Lerdorf. Lúc đầu chỉ là một bộ đặc tả Perl, được sử dụng để lưu dấu vết người dùng trên các trang web. Sau đó, Rasmus Lerdorf đã phát triển PHP như là một máy đặc tả. Vào giữa năm 1997, PHP đã được phát triển nhanh chóng trong sự yêu thích của nhiều người. PHP đã không còn là một dự án cá nhân của Rasmus và đã trở thành một công nghệ web quan trọng. Zeev Suraski và Andi Gutmans đã hoàn thiện việc phân tích cú pháp cho ngôn ngữ để rồi tháng 6 năm 1998, PHP3 đã ra đời (có phần mở rộng là .php3). Cho đến tận thời điểm đó, PHP chưa một lần được phát triển chính thức, một yêu cầu việt lại bộ đặc tả được đưa ra, ngay sau đó PHP4 ra đời (có phần mở rộng là .php). PHP4 nhanh hơn so với PHP3 rất nhiều,PHP bây giờ được goi là PHP hypertext PreProcesor.

http://www.mediafire.com/?pmyfryxpbvx605z

-Tài Liệu Lập Trình PHP & MySQL (Tiếng Việt - 631 trang PDF) - Thiết kế Web Động 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hao5nqkzoua

- *3CD - Video Học PHP & MySQL Tiếng Việt*


Giới thiệu:
Đây là bộ video, bao gồm 3 CD, học lập trình PHP & MySQL bằng tiếng việt được viết bởi trường ĐH Khoa Học Tự Nhiên TP.HCM. Theo như mình đánh giá là có lẽ hiện nay video tiếng việt về php đầy đủ, xúc tích nhất có lẽ là bộ này, ngoài ra còn 1 bộ nữa của SSDG gì đó, mình cũng không rõ, nhưng làm rất dở, không hay. Bộ này có cũng lâu rồi, có lẽ ai đã từng mày mò nghiên cứu tự học qua PHP thì có lẽ cũng biết nó, nhưng mình vẫn cứ up lại lên đây cho mọi người ai cần thì down , ngoài ra chúng ta cũng nên lưu trữ ở diễn đàn chúng ta 1 bản .


Học PHP & MySQL Tiếng Việt - CD 1

Link Download CD1 - Bao gồm 3 Part:
Mã:
Code:
http://www.mediafire.com/?mzmtzjddmei
http://www.mediafire.com/?qnorim0tkzm
http://www.mediafire.com/?wnj3ncmzztg

Học PHP & MySQL Tiếng Việt - CD 2

Link Download CD2 - Bao gồm 3 Part:
Mã:
Code:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ojdmj424ymd
http://www.mediafire.com/?uqfdwmy21z5
http://www.mediafire.com/?hontnxwk41y


Học PHP & MySQL Tiếng Việt - CD 3


Link Download CD3 - Bao gồm 4 Part:
Mã:
Code:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ulh2eh1zmmn
http://www.mediafire.com/?yvzzymdmhgm
http://www.mediafire.com/?52zayzxjm2i
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmitdmtkdmm

- Tổng hợp 1 số ebook lập trình PHP và ASP cần tham khảo
Sổ Tay Lập Trình
Programming Active Server Pages
PHP Cook Book
HTML Mastery
How To Do Everything With Javascript
CSS Mastery
ASP Book
Prentice Code PHP Programming
Giáo trình SQL



Đây là nhưng quyển sách nên và cần phai đọc nếu muốn học lập trình 2 ngôn ngữ ASP &PHP. Chúc Thành Công \m/\m/\m/

----------

